# ohio river catfishing?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

im looking to go fish the ohio river, and do some catfishing. I live in columbus, where would be the closest place to the ohio river to fish at? Im thinking about going there for a weekend.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

The Catfish Are Being Caught Below The Dams. With The Very Low Water Levels The Only Current Is Near The Dams. Good Luck.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I dont fish the ohio river, where are the dams located at?


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

see if you can find something online about willow island. we go to marietta and cross over to WVA and fish willow island (dam). I am terrible with directions but I can have my husband email you directions.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Since you are in the Columbus area, I would say either Meldahl Dam here in Cincinnati or the dam at Yorkville by the West Virginia border. When I used to live in Akron, I would hit the one in Yorkville periodically. Meldahl more or less is shore fishing friendly compared to Yorkville in my opinion since you are at water level where the water is discharged. They both would be about the same distance.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you can pretty much go anywhere and catch them (my opinion), we shocked up alot of nice channel cats this week. the prime areas are small rocky points that only stick out about 5-10ft but with the water so low they make a large eddy. we also got the rods out today and one guy caught a small blue, and we even got a blue sucker behind one of those points this week. just run down to the river get some skipjack and throw out a chunk


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

where are you finding skipjack at ive been going to the dams and not there


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

You might try here in Gallia County. In the town of Gallipolis we have a park /boat ramp right in town. I see a lot of people there, especially at night fishing from the boat docks. There are also a couple more small parks along the river here that are fishing friendly. One at Cheshire and one just north of Crown City. You also have the RCB Locks and Dam that has recently been improved with nice fishing /parking facilities. 
Also I normally fish alone and you would be welcome to a seat on my boat. But I do have 3 rules .1) No booze 2) life jackets goes on when boat moves. and 3) DO NOT pull in my drive way in Jap vehicle.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

old lock walls, but most i've seen have been out in the middle of no where, you might also try any bigger points or riprap, anything that breaks up some current and brings in bait


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just come down 23 and fish at Portsmouth. That way you can fish the Ohio and that Scioto River. About 20 miles to the East is Greenup Dam.


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

Do you have boat or do fish from land. from land you can go to meldhall dam and fish from the KY side with Ohio lic. below the dam. if you have a boat its endless. directions to meldhall put in directions for Foster ky.dam 3 miles south from there. you have to cross at cincy or the ferry at agusta,ky or the bridge at maysville,ky. if its a boat there more choices.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your also near Steubenville, Launch at the marina and you can catch one near Stratton "east liverpool area" or head towards Wheeling WV. Cats are being caught near the Barge cells going towards Toronto Ohio.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

i'll be bank fishing.


----------

